# Vostok Amphibia



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I've been looking at the Vostock Amphibia divers for a long time now. Are these really waterproof to 200m? Are they really viable to use while scuba diving? I have a once in a lifetime holiday planned for November where I hope to give diving a go, would a Vostok make a good beater for such use? Any other thoughts on the watches?

Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

hi Paul

There will be no problem with the water proof of the watch. You will need a new strap of at least a decent buckle as the one that comes with it is like a bit if wire.

A Nato or Roys heavy duty nylon 18mm @ Â£3 serves well.

As with any new watch, I would prove its reliability before using it in a safety critical situation.

Someone here has already used thiers for diving and reported its performance.

I have the blue dial one with no pictures on it.

http://www.rltwatches.com/vosampb.JPG


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wardy, it was me who recently went on holiday to Dubai and went diving with a Vostok Amphibia...It performed just fine....just do up the screw down crown as firmly as you can and go diving!!! I wore it for most of the holiday swiming in the pool and sea as well with no problems at all....Acyrilic glass as well if you give it a knock







...For the money its unbelivable....I believe ESL has one for sale in the 'sales' section for Â£20 ...cant go wrong, mind you Â£30 for a new one is a steal as well. Where are you going? Have fum wherever it is and dive safe!!

Jason


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for the quick feedback Gents. Think I might give one a go! Any comments on the general timekeeping?


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Can any one tell me the lug spacing on these Amphibias?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

18MM


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Cheers Alex. About to place on order..........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Wardy said:


> Thanks for the quick feedback Gents. Think I might give one a go! Any comments on the general timekeeping?


 I found the general accuracy to be more than acceptable at no more than 5 seconds a day for my example.







Never went diving with it, did a weekend canoing, with it wet almost continually during the two days. No issues at all.

Only reason it was up for sale, was to make way for bigger better things. But a watch I can heartily recommend - gone now though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

All my Vostok's have been less than +15 seconds a day. That's much better that the maker quotes.









Maybe it's better than 20 atm as well?

I heard that the Russian navy strapped one to a submarine and took it down to 300 meters.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> I heard that the Russian navy strapped one to a submarine and took it down to 300 meters.


 I bet the watch was O.K. but the submarine popped a few rivets







.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I've ordered the same one as DavidH and a navy Nato strap to try after the comments regarding the original strap.

Cheers


----------

